# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Venta de semilla de caña de azucar

## bernardo

Vendo 2.5 has de semilla de caña de azucar de 10 meses de edad, variedad mexicana. en el valle del santa. chimbote.Temas similares: CAÑA DE AZUCAR x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! Riego por goteo subterráneo en caña de azúcar Variedades de caña de azucar tributacion para venta de caña de azucar Biocombustibles: Tecnologia de la Agroindustria Productora y Procesadora de la Caña de Azucar

----------

